
Dagger-DI – lazy JavaScript dependency injection through decorators - al-king
https://github.com/philip-bui/dagger/
======
al-king
My friend Phil put this together for a React Native project, when he got fed
up with the mess that standard Javascript module imports and direct
dependencies created when introducing testing. It's been really pleasant to
use, just a solid well-thought out library.

